# 1st Annual Downtowners Rip-Roarin Ribfest, Bismarck ND



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not......... I just wanted to post this for anyone in or close to North Dakota.......

Bismarck ND is have it's 1st Annual Downtowners Rip-roarin Ribfest...... It will be June 19,20,21........It's in the Civic Center parking lot, hours are 11 am to 11 pm and $3.00 a person............The ad said live music.......

This all the info I have found on it so far, but I will update when I get more......I am planning on going would be great to see if anyone else from smf in the area is going, maybe meet up ..............


----------



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats what I thought to on the price.......I am guessing that for each day....But still not bad............I am only planning on going Saturday, maybe friday night.....Depends on when my friends want to go or can go.......I will have to remember to take the camera with and taks some pics for everyone here.........


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Kookie, that sounds like a really fun event to attend! Wish it wasn't such a distance between ND and FL or else I'd try to make the trip. 

Look forward to seeing the pics, if you go!


----------



## kookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats what I say when I see all the other events going on in the other states......Not alot of BBQ events around here........So I am going to this one....I will post pics.............


----------



## mossymo (Jun 16, 2008)

Kookie
I will keep this in mind. Not sure yet if I can make it, do give us a report on this though.....


----------



## oleolson (Jun 18, 2008)

Should be a good time.  I'm going all 3 days.


----------



## kookie (Jun 23, 2008)

Well the Ribfest was a good time. I went on Friday night and Saturday.......They had three different rib venders.......One from fortworth Texas and one from North Carolina and one from Gorgia..........Lots of good food..........Prices seemed alittle high but not to bad..........It was still great time..........Forgot the camera...........So not pics........Wish that there had been more food venders and also more smoker/grill venders......One grill vender and one smoker vender........The one smoker dealer was the local Treager dealer.....Finally got to see the pallet poopers in person........lol........Can't wait till next year..........


----------

